# Juvi female convict beauty queen



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

She's only about 1" long so far, but she's a stunner!


----------



## Malikal (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice looking female. I wish mine had that color in her fins.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice! Lots of blue! I like it!


----------



## fishkeeper93 (Jan 23, 2008)

very nice con great amount of blue


----------



## Izzydawg (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW :drooling:


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice con!


----------



## conoholic (Nov 12, 2005)

NICE


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh, I TOTALLY forgot to mention - she's the sole survivor of a brood produced by my late tailless convict male, "Bob".


----------



## stuckinthemiddle (Feb 26, 2008)

I saw a tailless blood parrot the other day at the LFS. Do they cut the tails off when they are young to produce this "look"?

If so, seems in-humane to me


----------



## JWhipple (Jun 20, 2007)

I've seen that in many cases, they do cut off the tails.

In Bob's case, I believe his lack of a tail was a birth defect.

When it comes to convicts, I don't believe that they are worth the trouble since they don't fetch much profit off of them!


----------

